# TT S Line 10.75% discount



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

If anyone is interested, Drive the Deal are offering 10.75% of an S line right now:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Coast to Coast were doing 12%,recently,also see 2 topics down,15% also.

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/car-qu ... e_type_F=C


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't find much on the outgoing 991................yet.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'd wait for the(.2),let the dust settle and see if you can get 5%,failing that a very late 997


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

997 is too dated inside. It'll most likely be a used late 991s. I still haven't ruled out a TTRS but will wait until 6 months after launch at the earliest.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

SpudZ said:


> 997 is too dated inside. It'll most likely be a used late 991s. I still haven't ruled out a TTRS but will wait until 6 months after launch at the earliest.


Whats so special about a 991, why not a 981 Cayman S, a lot cheaper and better handling?

When do you think TT RS will be announced, Im thinking Geneva'16?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes i know. My mate has a GT4 arriving in November which he's flipped for a 10k profit simply because he doesn't like the look of it (mind you he does also have a Cayman R which he adores). Personally, although i love the Cayman, the lack of a rear seat for storage + dog puts it in the no-can-do pile.

I'd suspect Geneva also for the RS. I also suspect that it'll be a piss-take initially, hence the reason for stalling on the order placement.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

SpudZ said:


> Yes i know. My mate has a GT4 arriving in November which he's flipped for a 10k profit simply because he doesn't like the look of it (mind you he does also have a Cayman R which he adores). Personally, although i love the Cayman, the lack of a rear seat for storage + dog puts it in the no-can-do pile.
> 
> I'd suspect Geneva also for the RS. I also suspect that it'll be a piss-take initially, hence the reason for stalling on the order placement.


Interesting, I'm getting one too but don't get why he doesn't like the look of it if he has an R and he could do a lot better than 10k by all accounts.
You're probably doing the right thing as my S Line has already dropped so much in value I wish I'd not been so hasty.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup, i'm down 10k in about 3 months, but then i didn't buy it as an investment!

I personally prefer the 981 to the previous and prior to my TTS had a deposit on a 2.7.....Until i drove it, when i was quick to cancel....

I agree re his profit on the GT4, but as they say, a bird in the hand and all that..

If there is one thing that would put me off, it's the long gearing. Anyway, i needn't concern myself about that as they are as rare as RHS.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

SpudZ said:


> Yup, i'm down 10k in about 3 months, but then i didn't buy it as an investment!


Ah, you found that with the TTS too, I checked my dealer says my S Lines worth 25k.
So even with the discounts they're loosing tons. Whats it worth by the time the RS comes out?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, i'm down 10k in about 3 months, but then i didn't buy it as an investment!
> ...


I've been slated for saying it but they were overpriced to start with and now there's a realistic market adjustment,but the same will happen to the RS once the initial fanfare dies down unless it's very special,but with my skeptics hat on I can't really see it :?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, i'm down 10k in about 3 months, but then i didn't buy it as an investment!
> ...


I reckon it's probably the discounts that are driving down the rate of depreciation. Reckon might need to keep mine for at least 2+ years before moving it on.

On a positive note, one advantage of PCP is that you know where things will be in 3 years.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Mr R said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > SpudZ said:
> ...


The discounts are just reflecting where Audi should have priced the car at in the first place. If you buy now with a discount, the depreciation won't be at all bad but obviously if you shelled out full asking price as an 'early adopter' so to speak, you're kind of reamed. But that was always going to be the case - you only pay full price if you have to and if you want to be one of the first to own a long-awaited car you'll invariably have to pay 'over the odds' vs someone who buys after the fuss has died down and looks for a deal.

As you say, with deals like PCP or leasing you don't have to worry about larger than expected depreciation as your costs are fixed up front, something to be said for that way of financing a car if it's just released and the market value isn't fully understood. I suspect that those who offered the early PCP deals are going to take a hit unless they got very good discounts on the cars themselves.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> I reckon it's probably the discounts that are driving down the rate of depreciation. Reckon might need to keep mine for at least 2+ years before moving it on.


Looking at this from a positive perspective at least you'll get your poster count up whilst "doing time" for the four rings Mr R.  :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon it's probably the discounts that are driving down the rate of depreciation. Reckon might need to keep mine for at least 2+ years before moving it on.
> ...


Or just push it off a cliff and claim the insurance! These electric handbrakes can be a bit temperamental.  :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > SpudZ said:
> ...


They are in line with EVERY other audi and the same happened with the MK2... inc the RS (RS normally drop even quicker, but hold better once they hit 3years). Discount plus vat and you'll see the rough loss you are in for, but you'll be able to keep it for another year and it will still be worth about the same.. its just cars, they depreciate.

Look on Audi, find a comparable car options/spec and -10% thats your trade price..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> I'd wait for the(.2),let the dust settle and see if you can get 5%,failing that a very late 997


is that before or after you get the new RS?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Mr R said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > SpudZ said:
> ...


I'm on a 3 yr PCP but it's worthwhile checking the early settlement figure as it shows how close this is to the trade-in value right now and if the balloon is still less than the car's value when it's time to change.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> I'm on a 3 yr PCP but it's worthwhile checking the early settlement figure as it shows how close this is to the trade-in value right now and if the balloon is still less than the car's value when it's time to change.


Yeah, you can usually do a quick calculation to let you see where you are with things. Both my A1 and A3 had quite a bit of equity in them, so would expect the TT to level out eventually and be the same.


----------



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

15% on Orangewheels


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Mr R said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on a 3 yr PCP but it's worthwhile checking the early settlement figure as it shows how close this is to the trade-in value right now and if the balloon is still less than the car's value when it's time to change.
> ...


There is only 5k equity right now and for sure it will depreciate quicker than the drop in settlement figure.


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

Chisser said:


> 15% on Orangewheels


Not sure where your taking those figures from. Just been on Orangewheels and best I can find is 9.75%.

I've had 10% from Carwow but wanting 15% before I commit.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got ten percent based on what had been discussed here (showed screen grabs from forum to dealer) and evidence of Car Wow offers from other dealers. Well done anyone who gets more, but any dealer not offering ten percent should ... Not be dealt with.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

dpazz said:


> Chisser said:
> 
> 
> > 15% on Orangewheels
> ...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Car buying has and always will lose you a tonne of money. So what?

Spend the money, enjoy it, swap it in for another new toy, lose some more money... repeat

If you are worried about losing tonnes of money, maybe you shouldn't be buying shiny new cars? :roll:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think that's the bottom line. Over our lives, we can hopefully enjoy ourselves and make a contribution in some way. If we're lucky, we can also make a quid or two on property, pensions, savings and other investments. Some will be clever. Some will be luck. A few might even be legal. But at the end of the day, one thing we can be sure on is that we won't make money on buying shiny vehicular toys. And that's the compromise I guess.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

Chisser said:


> dpazz said:
> 
> 
> > Chisser said:
> ...


Just entered the exact same spec as shown in your image into Orange Wheels and still it only gives me a 9.8% discount! Ha!


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

I got my TT with 17% discount in Slovenia. Special offer just for 2 cars.


----------

